

Big name companies, more than ever, relying on hackers to fix their security - powerpuddin
http://www.afr.com/technology/enterprise-it/hackerone-is-turning-hacking-into-a-paid-job-that-wont-get-you-arrested-20150608-ghirv0

======
roamingBox
This isn't news, companies like Google have been doing this for years.

~~~
ManDangO
I think the takeaway here is that more companies are emerging that offer bug
bounty services. But yeah, nothing else new.

